# JANUARY 2009 BMOQ



## rtangri

Hey, anyone hoping to get onto the January 2008 BMOQ? I got passed over on the September selectionboard even though I was on merit list, most likely due to an academic assessment that they still needed to confirm with U of T (Mississauga). Hoping to get in as an infantry officer under CEOTP. Anybody else hoping to get onto this board? For what, and if you have heard rumors that there might be an earlier training date for OCdTs.


----------



## Celticgirl

I just found out yesterday that I'm going to be on the Jan. 5 BMOQ. Trade = AEC

There is still a lot of time left (four whole months), so barring any major issues, I should see you there! (By the way, next year is 2009, not 2008. )


----------



## rtangri

Haha, thanks for point that out. I noticed when I was about to enter the post,that the title of the post was also 2008 so I changed that one and not the one in the paragraph. Wow, you got the call already! Congratulations, and I must say I am very jealous. By the way how long have you been on merit list, and under what program are you going in? DEO CEOTP etc...


----------



## Celticgirl

I'm going DEO and not sure about merit listing per se. My MCC called me yesterday to tell me that the selection board had met that morning and that they had selected me for AEC. Then he told me that he couldn't give me the offer himself, but that a clerk would be calling me Tuesday with my offer and that I'd be on the Jan. 5 BMOQ. So I guess being "selected" must be the same as being "merit listed"? In any case, I applied in February, so it certainly has been anything but quick!


----------



## aesop081

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> In any case, I applied in February, so it certainly has been anything but quick!



IIRC, the reasons for that were not under the CF's control.


----------



## Celticgirl

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> IIRC, the reasons for that were not under the CF's control.



I know that. I was just responding to rtangri's "you got the call _already_?", as though I had just applied or something. It's been a long road, but well worth the wait.


----------



## kincanucks

_So I guess being "selected" must be the same as being "merit listed"?_

No it is two different things.  One must be merit listed in order to be selected.


----------



## Celticgirl

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _So I guess being "selected" must be the same as being "merit listed"?_
> 
> No it is two different things.  One must be merit listed in order to be selected.



Interesting. I hadn't been told that I was merit listed, just that I was selected.


----------



## 2fly

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Interesting. I hadn't been told that I was merit listed, just that I was selected.



DND's way of making sure people do not read into an acceptance.


----------



## rtangri

Sorry CelticGirl, didn't mean to assume anything. Good luck with everything though! I hope I get to see you there in January. 

Playing the waiting game.....its so boring, but its good for the chance to train out for army, would be great to get an acceptance, would be more driven to succeed in all honesty though...

And I think this got answered already, but merit list comes before selection, what is AEC by the way?


----------



## StirlingDyer

AEC is Aerospace Control Officer.  Air Traffic and Air Weapons Control.

Straight off the Forces site:
You will be responsible for the conduct of aerospace surveillance, warning, and control of airborne objects throughout Canadian Airspace. You will also provide control to civilian and military aircraft during combat and training operations all over the world.


----------



## Celticgirl

rtangri said:
			
		

> Sorry CelticGirl, didn't mean to assume anything. Good luck with everything though! I hope I get to see you there in January.



What are you apologizing for?


----------



## rtangri

Oh from earlier, didnt mean that you got in so quick...more as in....I wish it was me


----------



## Celticgirl

For those of us on the Jan.-Apr. '09 BMOQ, I found a website that may be of interest (see link below) from a former OCdt who attended the winter BMOQ in 2006. There are lots of pictures (especially of the exercises in Farnham in the snow!) and I believe it shows what is in store for us this winter. Looks like fun, guys! 

Jan.-Apr. '06 BMOQ


----------



## StirlingDyer

Great find CelticGirl  ;D Many thanks.


----------



## Celticgirl

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> Great find CelticGirl  ;D Many thanks.



Any news on a job offer, Stirling?


----------



## StirlingDyer

Nothing as of yet   Going to head into the CFRC next week and have a chat about my file.


----------



## Celticgirl

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> Nothing as of yet   Going to head into the CFRC next week and have a chat about my file.



Sounds like a good plan. Keep on top of it. Hope you get some good news soon!  8)


----------



## Celticgirl

Who else has been given a January 2009 BMOQ date? Anyone? Bueller?  8)


----------



## mjc_1812

Just got my offer into the January BMOQ, I'll be going in as an Art Officer! See you guys there!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

mjc_1812 said:
			
		

> Art Officer!



Great, I could see at least 2 different command.com structures requiring another building in Ottawa for this new trade.


----------



## Celticgirl

mjc_1812 said:
			
		

> Just got my offer into the January BMOQ, I'll be going in as an Art Officer! See you guys there!



Congrats! Jan. 5, I presume?


----------



## Chortle

I just got an offer for January 5, Artillery Officer.


----------



## kincanucks

mjc_1812 said:
			
		

> Just got my offer into the January BMOQ, I'll be going in as an Art Officer! See you guys there!



Congratulations.  Expression, Renaissance, oil or water?


----------



## Celticgirl

Chortle said:
			
		

> I just got an offer for January 5, Artillery Officer.



Congrats!

I've started a Facebook group for the Jan. 5 BMOQ so we can all get to know one another a bit before training begins.  --> Jan 5 BMOQ Facebook Group


----------



## mjc_1812

> Jan. 5, I presume?



yup



> Congratulations.  Expression, Renaissance, oil or water?



Lets hope none of the above, my artistic skills are minimum... to be honest I don't know why they chose me for that skill 

Of course, they ALSO chose me to be an Artillery Officer, so lets hope I'm more successful there.


----------



## kincanucks

mjc_1812 said:
			
		

> yup
> 
> Lets hope none of the above, my artistic skills are minimum... to be honest I don't know why they chose me for that skill
> 
> Of course, they ALSO chose me to be an Artillery Officer, so lets hope I'm more successful there.



Therefore, I, as a serving Artillery Officer, would suggest that when referring to your future occupation that you use the term Artillery Officer not Art Officer.  Cheers.


----------



## jeffb

I just got the call today! Artillery Officer on the Jan. 05 course. 

It's been almost a year to the day since I first walked into CFRC Toronto. I can't wait! 

Anyone in Toronto who wants to grab a pint pre-course, PM me. 

See you all there!


----------



## Narcisse

I've applied for Artillery Officer. All my file had been in Ottawa on September 30th. Hope I'm going to have a call soon for January 5th !


----------



## Grando

As Celticgirl already knows, I'm in for AEC as well.


----------



## jeffb

Can this be made a sticky?


----------



## Celticgirl

Surely there are more officer candidates receiving offers.  ???


_Shameless promotion of Facebook site:_



			
				Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I've started a Facebook group for the Jan. 5 BMOQ so we can all get to know one another a bit before training begins.  --> *Jan 5 BMOQ Facebook Group*


----------



## Narcisse

I've been waiting for the call for a month or a bit more now. They called me last week. I was sure that it was an offer but no. They wanted me to pass another test view but with glasses this time. I did the test with contact lens and it seems that it's not the same result. I've received the form past Friday and get an appointment with my eye doctor today at 3:00 p.m. ! I'm going to fax them the results and I'll wait for another call, I hope to get in on January 5th ! I'll give you some news.

I'm 17 years old and applying for Artillery Officer with CEOTP.

I'm originally speaking french so I'm not really sure to be in with all of you. I don't even know if there's a french course starting on the same day. I hope so.


----------



## jeffb

Here's an extra reason to join the Facebook group mentioned above, we are putting together pre-course meet and greets in Toronto and Ottawa. If you don't have Facebook, feel free to PM me for details.


----------



## Celticgirl

jeffb said:
			
		

> Here's an extra reason to join the Facebook group mentioned above, we are putting together pre-course meet and greets in Toronto and Ottawa. If you don't have Facebook, feel free to PM me for details.



Don't forget New Brunswick! We'll do a M & G somewhere in NB sometime in December as well.


----------



## sinistersuperspy

Supposed to be Jan 5 BMQ for AEC, but now there might be a hitch. Will find out tomorrow what it could be. Going thru on a OCTP - officer cadet, to earn a degree during my 6 yrs. This has been a very long process - but finally the end, or i should say the beginning is in sight.

Also have to do 2nd lang training - who knmows how long that will be - they said 33 wks - though it could be shorter - depending on this and that.

Here's hoping.


----------



## Celticgirl

sinistersuperspy said:
			
		

> Supposed to be Jan 5 BMQ for AEC, but now there might be a hitch. Will find out tomorrow what it could be. Going thru on a OCTP - officer cadet, to earn a degree during my 6 yrs. This has been a very long process - but finally the end, or i should say the beginning is in sight.
> 
> Also have to do 2nd lang training - who knmows how long that will be - they said 33 wks - though it could be shorter - depending on this and that.
> 
> Here's hoping.



You were misinformed. [Edited to add - "unless you are a francophone."] Check out this thread: Second Language Training after Basic - Updated Info

Also, you might want to check out this thread for more info: AEC Recruitment and Training Process

The good news is you just got back 33 weeks of your life.


----------



## sinistersuperspy

Thanks! That clears up alot - but alas, questions persist. So after basic we are posted temporarily? I thought we go straight to cornwall unless there is a lag in program scheduling.

And does stream refer to ifr/vfr/wpns?

Also, what is Core via D/l?  Sorry - i was out of the loop for most of the year - under the impression my app was in limbo - and didnt know about this wonderful hallowed place!!!

I noticed from one of your earlier posts you are a parent too - are you guys all prepped for this?

We are explaining it all to our 2 oldest (we have 5)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Celticgirl

sinistersuperspy said:
			
		

> Thanks! That clears up alot - but alas, questions persist. So after basic we are posted temporarily? I thought we go straight to cornwall unless there is a lag in program scheduling.



Not anymore. I wish the recruiting website would reflect the changes so those of us preparing for this trade would not be getting outdated and no longer accurate info. The core phase is now done through a Distance Learning (DL) package while doing a pre-OJT phase at an air base, then we go to Cornwall.



> And does stream refer to ifr/vfr/wpns?



Yes.



> Also, what is Core via D/l?  Sorry - i was out of the loop for most of the year - under the impression my app was in limbo - and didnt know about this wonderful hallowed place!!!



As I said above, the core phase of AEC is now done via a Distance Learning package. Depending on your 'stream', you'll then do 10-18 weeks of training in Cornwall. The thread Aerospaced_Out posted shows the process pretty clearly.



> I noticed from one of your earlier posts you are a parent too - are you guys all prepped for this?
> 
> We are explaining it all to our 2 oldest (we have 5)



Five...wow! I only have the one, and she is turning 9 this coming week. I've talked to her a lot in recent months about this opportunity, long before I even got my offer lest it be very quick (it wasn't). I am confident that she understands why I am leaving, though, and what a great thing this is for me (and her, too, ultimately). She is wonderfully supportive of my choice. 



> Thanks for the info!



Check out the Air Force Support Trades section for more info. There are quite a few threads there now on AEC and Cornwall. 

I knew as much as you when I first found this site. It has been a great source of info for me, too.


----------



## sinistersuperspy

I brilliantly decided to READ the actual AEC Recruitment process doc that you linked to - and amazingly enough, I figured it out. Guess it's a good thing the aptitude test wasn't a fluke!

I finished everything up back in April, but didnt even know about this place - I wish i had - since ive been in limbo - no word no nothing. But they emailed me this week (We moved, and I forgot to tell them our new number lol) and I  am slated as I said previously for Jan5.

Here I thought id be away for a yr and a half! Thnk goodness!

I'm just happy to be in the home stretch - althoug I SERIOUSLY need to catch up on my workout! Yikes.

Onward!


----------



## LuvsMud

I've heard from other hopefulls that the Jan 5 BMOQ is now full. Can anyone "in the know" confirm or deny this?  ???


----------



## Deebs

I received my offer for JAN 5th BMOQ start date today, thing is I am registered for another semester of school starting the same time so I have a decision to make pretty quick.

Artillery CEOTP is what I applied for and got.


----------



## jeffb

Forget school! I did my BA in 6 years and found the mix of work / school to much more useful to both. Plus, it would not be a bad thing to have another Arty. type on the course.  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

jeffb said:
			
		

> Plus, it would not be a bad thing to have another Arty. type on the course.  ;D



Oh yeah, like there aren't enough of you guys on this course already.  :


----------



## ringer98

LuvsMud said:
			
		

> I've heard from other hopefulls that the Jan 5 BMOQ is now full. Can anyone "in the know" confirm or deny this?  ???



I would like to know this as well. I went into my recruiters this past monday and they told me that if you haven't received your offer by December 5th, you are most likely not going to be in the course, as they like to give atleast one month notice to officer candidates.

So I am waiting until then and at that point, it looks like I have some choices to make.


----------



## Celticgirl

ringer98 said:
			
		

> I would like to know this as well. I went into my recruiters this past monday and they told me that if you haven't received your offer by December 5th, you are most likely not going to be in the course, as they like to give atleast one month notice to officer candidates.
> 
> So I am waiting until then and at that point, it looks like I have some choices to make.



I was told there are 2 more course dates for January - the 19th and 26th. That should give you a bit more time.


----------



## Deebs

jeffb said:
			
		

> Forget school! I did my BA in 6 years and found the mix of work / school to much more useful to both. Plus, it would not be a bad thing to have another Arty. type on the course.  ;D




Jeff can you rephrase that I didn't quite understand up until you mentioned Artillery.

I am going to the recruiting center here in Calgary tomorrow to let them know my concern and then see what is best to do.

On another note my mom totally freaked out, something to do with volunteering for the Combat arms in a time of conflict.


----------



## jeffb

Sure, sorry about that. I can relate to Mom freaking out thing.  

I did a BA in History while working as a political consultant. I started in 2002 after going to college full-time and just finished my last course this summer. As a result of the constant elections we have had (at the Federal and Provincial level), I found it rather hard to balance work and school. However, in doing so I learned some very valuable time management skills. More importantly though, I found that my work experience added significantly to education. The closer I got to the end of my degree, the easier I found the courses having gained real world experience that kept me grounded while surrounded by ivory tower types. I will say that the cost of this was finding myself at intellectual odds with some of my fellow students who tended to have little to no life experience which manifested itself in some rather comical, to me at least, views on the world. 

In my experience, there is something very valuable in mixing meaningful work with your education to developing you as a person. Of course, you have to remain committed to finishing your studies as work opportunities do have a way of pulling you away from school. For me this was relatively easy due to my life-long goal of earning a degree so that I could become an officer in the CF. 

At the end of the day though the best thing you can do is listen to the little voice inside you that tells you what is the right course of action. If you want to do you BMOQ now, do it. University will still be there in the summer. If you want to put off your BMOQ, the CF will be here as well. 

As for my Artillery Officer reference, there are already quite a number of future Artillery Officer's on this BMOQ and there's been some discussion in the Facebook group back and forth about it. My comment was more directed at celticgirl. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Deebs

Jeff

I can relate to your story a bit there, I got my college diploma in Business, majoring in Accounting. I decided to go to work full-time in downtown Calgary in surprise surprise Oil and Gas. After a year I soon found myself bored to death behind a desk. I decided to get myself back into school full-time and finish off the business degree so I could get my professional accounting designation, like you I found the experience I gained from Industry gave me a huge advantage over everyone else and has also made my 4th year courses much easier.

I decided I needed some real adventure and challenges and here I am now a few courses away from my degree and going for Artillery Officer.

I am really excited to get going, but wow I only applied on September 14th and finished my Medical on October 22nd and bam here I am already. Some of you have definitely been waiting a while, I haven't even had a chance to get impatient.


----------



## Chortle

Deebs said:
			
		

> On another note my mom totally freaked out, something to do with volunteering for the Combat arms in a time of conflict.



LOL I know what you mean, my parents were all for it until my mother saw my choices were infantry and artillery.

I see Jeff and I were both in the extra long degree program. I took two years off and worked full time at the local hospital... that was all the motivation I needed to get back to school.

Personally I think I'd finish my degree first just to get it over with if I was really close but that's just me and I can see merits to both choices... of course the more artillery officers we have there in January the easier it will be to vote Celticgirl off the isla... er never mind  :-X stupid out loud voice  :-[


----------



## Celticgirl

Chortle said:
			
		

> ... of course the more artillery officers we have there in January the easier it will be to vote Celticgirl off the isla... er never mind  :-X stupid out loud voice  :-[



LMAO! Bring it on!  :threat:


----------



## ringer98

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I was told there are 2 more course dates for January - the 19th and 26th. That should give you a bit more time.



I thought they only ran 4 courses a year for officers? Or is that 4 months a year with multiple dates in those months? Did you hear this from a creditable source?


----------



## Celticgirl

ringer98 said:
			
		

> I thought they only ran 4 courses a year for officers? Or is that 4 months a year with multiple dates in those months? Did you hear this from a creditable source?



I'm not sure about creditable, but credible, yes.


----------



## ringer98

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about creditable, but credible, yes.


Jumps on me for the grammer mistake... nice  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

ringer98 said:
			
		

> Jumps on me for the *grammer* mistake... nice  ;D



And spelling?  ;D


----------



## jeffb

+1 for celticgirl.


----------



## McLovin

I'm finally in, I had a long drawn out process myself, one thing or another. CEOTP Artillery. Can't wait, see you all there!


----------



## mjc_1812

Yes, more artillery!


----------



## jeffb

Anyone up for a run on Tuesday in Mississauga? 2 of us are getting together at Erindale Park for a 5 km. run. If you'd like to join us, PM me.


----------



## Celticgirl

We're planning a couple of get-togethers in December for the January candidates. 

Here's the info for a M&G in Oromocto, NB on Dec. 4th.

The Toronto and area folks are also planning a M&G in Toronto on Dec. 10th. (Have you decided on a time and place, guys?)


@McLovin: Congrats! Come join us: Jan. 5th BMOQ Group  8)


----------



## jeffb

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> We're planning a couple of get-togethers in December for the January candidates.
> 
> The Toronto and area folks are also planning a M&G in Toronto on Dec. 10th. (Have you decided on a time and place, guys?)



We are meeting after the Toronto swearing-in ceremony on December 10th at the Frog and Firkin pub at 4854 Yonge St. just north of Shepard. For those not attending the ceremony, come by at 1500. 

If I can convince someone else to make the drive with me from Toronto, I may come by to the N.B. meet and greet.


----------



## Celticgirl

jeffb said:
			
		

> If I can convince someone else to make the drive with me from Toronto, I may come by to the N.B. meet and greet.



If there are "enough Artillery guys"?  lol


----------



## jeffb

So Matt is going to join me in the great beer pilgrimage. If anyone along the 401/ Hwy. 20 corridor wants to come along, PM me. 

Hopefully, someone will give us a place to crash.  :'( (as in for the night and not with the car on the way out East.)


----------



## PteSteve

Hi everyone! Wow such a great crowd of people here. I'll be attending the January 2009 BMQ (if everything goes right, I've had some bad luck during recruiting). I'm still waiting to get my equipment and such tho, should be really soon. I'm not in artillery though, haha apparantly my vision is just barely not good enough (I dont see how it matters if I wear contacts but..) so I'm a signals op. Greatly looking foreward to training and serving with you great men and women.


----------



## aesop081

PteSteve said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Wow such a great crowd of people here. I'll be attending the January 2009 BMQ



This is a thread for BM*O*Q........not a course you will be attending.


----------



## PteSteve

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> This is a thread for BM*O*Q........not a course you will be attending.


Oh crap.. I just this minute learned the difference... sorry about that my bad  :-X

I guess I could mention that I originally signed up as an officer but decided to change to op, because I dont want a desk job.. many will say that was a brainless move but.. I'd rather be the little guy that takes crap from everyone else


----------



## aesop081

PteSteve said:
			
		

> my bad  :-X



It certainly was not MY bad...... ;D



> I guess I could mention that I originally signed up as an officer but decided to change to op, because I dont want a desk job.. many will say that was a brainless move but.. I'd rather be the little guy that takes crap from everyone else



Good thinking.


----------



## Celticgirl

jeffb said:
			
		

> We are meeting after the Toronto swearing-in ceremony on December 10th at the Frog and Firkin pub at 4854 Yonge St. just north of Shepard. For those not attending the ceremony, come by at 1500.



Jeff, I will create an event for the Toronto M&G in our Facebook group. Just to clarify, should people meet at the CFRC at 1500 or at the pub?


----------



## jeffb

For the Toronto meet and greet, meet at the pub unless you are attending the Toronto swearing-in ceremony. In that case, we'll head over following the ceremony.


----------



## Celticgirl

Toronto Meet and Greet


----------



## ltmaverick25

Did they change the name of the course?  I have been hearing IAP/BOTC being thrown around at my end.  Ive got 14 years in as an NCM and am now a MARS Officer, received an IAP bypass and am possibly joining a St Jean course in January.  Im pretty sure its the same one, I heard a start date of 5 Jan, but my start date would be somewhat latter because of the bypass, but the different name of the course is confusing me.  

It is still up in the air right now though, so its either this one in St Jean or a course that starts in the summer out in Victoria.


----------



## aesop081

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Did they change the name of the course?



IAP and BOTC together form BMOQ


----------



## Celticgirl

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> IAP and BOTC together form BMOQ



IAP and BOT*P*


----------



## aesop081

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> IAP and BOT*P*



It will change back next week.....just watch  ;D


----------



## ltmaverick25

I dont care what they call it as long as I can skip it!  At this rate I will have done this course as often as its name has changed


----------



## StirlingDyer

Just got an early Christmas present from the CFRC.....  I've got an offer on the way! Got the AEC Trade over my secondary choice of MARS as well.  Who knew Santa wore CADPAT?  It'll all be made official next week, but I was able to get some solid dates.  Enrollment on or around Dec 17th, BMOQ start date of January 19th running through until May 1st.

I've been bouncing off walls since getting the news.  Look forward to seeing you all there, and to training with the AEC candidates from all 3 intakes in September =D.

 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

Way to go!!  Santa does wear a uniform!!


----------



## Celticgirl

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> Just got an early Christmas present from the CFRC.....  I've got an offer on the way! Got the AEC Trade over my secondary choice of MARS as well.  Who knew Santa wore CADPAT?  It'll all be made official next week, but I was able to get some solid dates.  Enrollment on or around Dec 17th, BMOQ start date of January 19th running through until May 1st.
> 
> I've been bouncing off walls since getting the news.  Look forward to seeing you all there, and to training with the AEC candidates from all 3 intakes in September =D.
> 
> ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D



Congrats and welcome to the coolest MOC in the military!  ;D (ducking) LOL  :cheers:


----------



## Celticgirl

Just a reminder: We're having a M&G for January Officer Candidates tomorrow night (Thurs) at 8 p.m. at Griffin's Pub (Canex Mall, Oromocto, NB). Anyone who is in NB and can make it over, please join us!


----------



## jacksparrow

Good luck to all you guys about to go on the BMOQ, I just finished mine on the 27 of Nov. We started off with 68 pers and finished with 34 pers, thx to the infantry staff that  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Good luck to all you guys about to go on the BMOQ, I just finished mine on the 27 of Nov. We started off with 68 pers and finished with 34 pers, thx to the infantry staff that  ;D



As an aside, it is easier on a person to fail on the first Crse than to fail out on the second last week of the last Phase.   ^-^


----------



## DonaldMcL

I was on the same course as JackSparrow (yet I dont know who they are.. yet). We laughed, we cried, we did burpies. Great times, good luck to all!


----------



## jacksparrow

If it behouves you  ;D DonaldMcL....how is sharewater mate and your 1st few days on the job?  Did someone say burpies? I miss all that in a weird and perverted way  

Band of buzzards forever

Too Easy


----------



## Narcisse

Anyone knows if there's a french BMOQ starting in January ? If there's one, what's exactly the date ? 

I'll surely be on that French BMOQ, so thank you for answering !


----------



## hey_nurse

Celticgirl........are you doing your BMQ in St-Jean or Borden?  I'm starting Jan 5th in Borden


----------



## Narcisse

Here, we're talking about BMOQ not BMQ, think you just get in the wrong thread ! :


----------



## Celticgirl

hey_nurse said:
			
		

> Celticgirl........are you doing your BMQ in St-Jean or Borden?  I'm starting Jan 5th in Borden



I'm doing my BMOQ in St. Jean. 



			
				Narcisse said:
			
		

> Here, we're talking about BMOQ not BMQ, think you just get in the wrong thread ! :



Her name is hey-*nurse*, so maybe not?


----------



## Narcisse

Oops... Yes, I'm probably wrong... :-X


----------



## Nad

French BMOQ starts on January 5th.
I think that's the only French course in January.
All four courses starting on 19th and 26th should be English.


----------



## jacksparrow

Just a heads up to those going BMOQ in the new year, the 15wks course is being condensed into 11wks come March.. So you guys are lucky really


----------



## Celticgirl

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Just a heads up to those going BMOQ in the new year, the 15wks course is being condensed into 11wks come March.. So you guys are lucky really



There has to be a trade-off in there somewhere, like perhaps doing extra work/activities on weekends? I can't imagine they will just slice off 4 weeks of IAP and/or BOTP.


----------



## KingKikapu

Or it could mean you will see a more condensed work load...

Enjoy.


----------



## jeffb

Will shortening of BMOQ from 15 to 11 weeks effect the Jan 05 course or just courses following it? If the changes are starting in March, does that mean that it changes are for courses starting after that date or will it effect courses already in progress?


----------



## StirlingDyer

All the January BMOQ's are 15 week and won't change midway through.  Thank goodness because that would be a huge headache (for us and staff methinks).


----------



## nickinguelph

Hi all!
Got some great news on Friday evening, my laser eye surgery was very successful.  One month after the surgery I have 20/20 in each eye, and 20/15 in both eyes together, and as my eyes have healed extremely fast and very well, thus my Optometrist is willing to sign off on them.  Does anyone know if the Jan/09 BMOQ is full?
I am assuming that I will not have enough time anyway to get my file reactivated and merit listed for AEC, for the January session, but it is worth a try, and if not I will be that much more ready for the next BMOQ.

I am also trying to get the documents needed to reclassify my eyes from V4 (i have been waiting for them from my CFRC for over a month now), but I will repost this under a different thread.

Thanks everyone, Cheers!


----------



## Narcisse

Hi all,

Just got my offer today ! I'll be on the Franco BMOQ on this January 5th ! I'm coming in as an Arty officer with CEOTP entry program.

I'm 17 years old so I'll probably be the youngest or one of them. 

Hope we'll have fun in St-Jean ! See you there guys !

- Narc


----------



## nickinguelph

When is the next BMOQ after January's, will it be April?  Or will it be sooner, as I was speaking with my CFRC and the Officer mentioned that they were held every month? -  (Tho I think he may have been mistaken or mixed up with BMQ)
I am getting my eyes re-classified as I had successful laser eye surgery, and am in the process of getting the documentation together to reactivate my file.
Cheers!


----------



## mjc_1812

BMQ is held every month (or as needed). 

BMOQ is less frequent but there are other dates in January. Other than that I think the next is April.


----------



## mp_ada

I got my offer for MPO this morning!!!  BMOQ starts Jan 19, 2009 for me!  Anyone else ( I noticed Stirling...) going this serial?


----------



## sinistersuperspy

Congrats, Ada.


----------



## Celticgirl

ada said:
			
		

> I got my offer for MPO this morning!!!  BMOQ starts Jan 19, 2009 for me!  Anyone else ( I noticed Stirling...) going this serial?



Woohoo! Congrats, Ada!   I know one other MPO starting on that date and he's already on your friends' list.


----------



## Narcisse

Can I ask what is a MPO ? :


----------



## Celticgirl

Narcisse said:
			
		

> Can I ask what is a MPO ? :



Military Police Officer

You'd better get used to acronyms...we're going to have a lot thrown at us in a short time.


----------



## Narcisse

Yeah I know lol... I have some trouble with some of those terms.

Do I really have to study all the military terms on army.ca lol ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Excuse me, sir. Seeing as how the V.P. is such a V.I.P., shouldn't we keep the P.C. on the Q.T.? 'Cause if it leaks to the V.C. he could end up M.I.A., and then we'd all be put out in K.P. 


 ;D


----------



## aesop081

Narcisse said:
			
		

> Do I really have to study all the military terms on army.ca lol ?



If you didnt know already, they created these courses called BMQ and BMOQ to start teaching people stuf they need to know. Even after that, the CF has created something called a "career" where people learn things when they need to know them. You may even be surprised to learn that some members even pass on such knowledge to new people from time to time. Even more shocking is that people managed to learn all this before army.ca existed.


----------



## Narcisse

Oh my god. Do I really need to know that ?  :-X


----------



## Nfld Sapper

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If you didnt know already, they created these courses called BMQ and BMOQ to start teaching people stuf they need to know. Even after that, the CF has created something called a "career" where people learn things when they need to know them. *You may even be surprised to learn that some members even pass on such knowledge to new people from time to time*. Even more shocking is that people managed to learn all this before army.ca existed.



Yeah who would have thought that  ;D


----------



## Narcisse

I know that these course are to learn about all those terms. I'm not worrying about it.


----------



## jacksparrow

Some of you folks might be the lucky ones that will end up on the new 11 weeks BMOQ course they are talking about, the field portion is being reduced.

The course I finished in NOV, we spent 5 weeks in farnham all together.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Some of you folks might be the lucky ones that will end up on the new 11 weeks BMOQ course they are talking about,* the field portion is being reduced*.
> 
> The course I finished in NOV, we spent 5 weeks in farnham all together.



*I* personally think that is a stupid idea.


----------



## jacksparrow

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> *I* personally think that is a stupid idea.



Well...it never use to be 15wks to start with anyway


----------



## jeffb

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Some of you folks might be the lucky ones that will end up on the new 11 weeks BMOQ course they are talking about, the field portion is being reduced.
> 
> The course I finished in NOV, we spent 5 weeks in farnham all together.



Well then I'm glad that I'm not doing the reduced course. I can't imagine why less training would ever be a good thing.


----------



## Celticgirl

jeffb said:
			
		

> Well then I'm glad that I'm not doing the reduced course. I can't imagine why less training would ever be a good thing.



I agree. I'm looking forward to the field exercises.


----------



## Neilio

I guarantee you will take that back after the first night in a hoochie when you go to sleep at 0000 and you are waken up at 0200 to bug out and do a 5km hike in the darkness (because of course you have to go tactical), arrive at your next biv site and set up your hoochie, followed by an hour sleep, then up to do whatever you have to do the next day.  hahah, not to be negative, but its not meant to be enjoyable.


----------



## Celticgirl

05Mountie said:
			
		

> I guarantee you will take that back after the first night in a hoochie when you go to sleep at 0000 and you are waken up at 0200 to bug out and do a 5km hike in the darkness (because of course you have to go tactical), arrive at your next biv site and set up your hoochie, followed by an hour sleep, then up to do whatever you have to do the next day.  hahah, not to be negative, but its not meant to be enjoyable.



I had a baby who didn't sleep through the night for a full year. You can't scare me.  Mind you, the extreme cold doesn't sound pleasant, but we'll get through it - lots of people do.


----------



## George Wallace

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I had a baby who didn't sleep through the night for a full year. You can't scare me.  Mind you, the extreme cold doesn't sound pleasant, but we'll get through it - lots of people do.



Apples and oranges; but you were forewarned.


----------



## WaitingTime

You won't be in a hoochie, below -10 C, they put u in a 10 man tent.  Well, the BMOQ in January will be the first BMOQ.  The last course that graduated in December was the last group of people to do IAP/BOTP.  The only thing I would pray for during field exercise is to have healthy feet.  Blisters won't be pleasant when you have to walk a few km every few hours.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

WaitingTime said:
			
		

> *You won't be in a hoochie, below -10 C*, they put u in a 10 man tent.  Well, the BMOQ in January will be the first BMOQ.  The last course that graduated in December was the last group of people to do IAP/BOTP.  The only thing I would pray for during field exercise is to have healthy feet.  Blisters won't be pleasant when you have to walk a few km every few hours.



BTDT got the tee-shirt  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

WaitingTime said:
			
		

> Well, the BMOQ in January will be the first BMOQ.  The last course that graduated in December was the last group of people to do IAP/BOTP.



What are you talking about? IAP + BOTP = BMOQ.


----------



## Neilio

They seem to change the name every course.  And I can think of a few nights where I woke up and seen my breath.  However our field ex's seemed to always happen during rain storms.  People who didn't make good ditches around their hootchies would wake up in a puddle of water.  I'll never forget one guy rolled over in the middle of night and destroyed his hootch, in the middle of a downpour.  Funniest thing I've ever seen.  His fire team partner wasn't all too impressed, haha.


----------



## Narcisse

Hahaha I think you're all mixed up...

Celticgirl is right about that. But you, all wrong.


----------



## Neilio

What am I mixed up about?  Pretty sure as NFLD Grinch said, I've been there and bought the tshirt.  You?


----------



## aesop081

This thread is funy .........like a bunch of virgins talking about the best ways to have sex.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

05Mountie said:
			
		

> What am I mixed up about?  Pretty sure as NFLD Grinch said, I've been there and bought the tshirt.  You?



I think......



			
				Narcisse said:
			
		

> Hahaha I think you're all mixed up...
> 
> Celticgirl is right about that. But you, all wrong.



was talking about CG's response to WaitingTime's post


----------



## Neilio

haha, I'm no virgin, I had sex... once... quickly.


----------



## KingKikapu

And I'm like the sick pervert neighbour peeking in.

Man, I really need to get that application rolling...


----------



## jacksparrow

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I had a baby who didn't sleep through the night for a full year. You can't scare me.  Mind you, the extreme cold doesn't sound pleasant, but we'll get through it - lots of people do.



Hope you are ready for bugouts and sleep deprivation week during Vimy when you do missions that go on for 24hrs? The field is fun, but I won't want to be doing it now during winter.

I had the best time on the course in the field, especially the ruck march and ex-challenge


----------



## jacksparrow

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? IAP + BOTP = BMOQ.



Yes...it's divided into two courses, IAP and BOTP, if you don't make IAP, you are gone, recoursed. That format is changing to a straight 11 wks course


----------



## Nfld Sapper

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Hope you are ready for bugouts and sleep deprivation week during Vimy when you do missions that go on for 24hrs? *The field is fun, but I won't want to be doing it now during winter*.
> 
> I had the best time on the course in the field, especially the ruck march and ex-challenge



Winter Field Ex's are the best.



			
				jacksparrow said:
			
		

> I had the best time on the course in the field, *especially the ruck march * and ex-challenge



freak


----------



## Negative One

Apparently I'm on the 19 Jan one.  Unless some of you guys (and gals) get flagged on your Express test.  

Then I'd be on the 5 Jan one.


----------



## Celticgirl

Negative One said:
			
		

> Apparently I'm on the 19 Jan one.  Unless some of you guys (and gals) get flagged on your Express test.
> 
> Then I'd be on the 5 Jan one.



I don't really see how, since we are not being tested until the 7th or 8th.


----------



## mp_ada

Good Luck Celtic Girl and all others who are leaving this weekend for the Jan 5th course!!!!  I'll be thinking about you....and getting nervous for my start date!


----------



## forza_milan

Good luck ladies and gents. Make the most of it.  I'll be joining ada in getting nervous for the Jan 19th course


----------



## jeffb

So it looks like our travel day has arrived. Happy travels to everyone. If you are at Montreal airport early, a couple of us will be meeting up where the shuttle bus departs at 1300. Otherwise, I'll see you in St. Jean.


----------



## mp_ada

Just finding all the OCdts going on the 19th of Jan!  There can't just be a couple of us.....


----------



## aesop081

ada said:
			
		

> There can't just be a couple of us.....



There wont be. Courses dont get run for " just a couple of us". Not everyone knows about or wants to join this site. People do manage to join the CF and make it to basic training and pass without army.ca or the internet.


----------



## mp_ada

reallY?


----------



## George Wallace

ada said:
			
		

> NO WAY!  I thought it would be fun to just have a couple....  post something useful please.



Absolute brilliant come back.  You may not go far.  

Perhaps you may want to reflect a little longer on what he said.  NOT every Cadet enrolling into the CF, is on this site.  The percentage who are, for all courses, is very very small.  Get over yourself.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

ada said:
			
		

> reallY?



Yeah really. There is a min course load that needs to be reached before a course is given otherwise its a waste of resources and man hours.


EDITED TO ADD

And a couple of "yous" does not qualify as min course load.


----------



## mp_ada

First of all...this is a thread about JAN BMOQ.  I don't think there is anything wrong with posting looking for more people that may have just gotten job offers for that serial.  And please....I do know there are not really a "couple of us" on the whole course....

I am trying to reach out to the others on my course....i don't think CDN Aviator is on the Jan 19th BMOQ....his smarky remarks are uncalled for.  

That response is definately not a guage as to how far i will go in my career.  But thanks anyway.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Just wait till you meet your course staff.........


----------



## aesop081

ada said:
			
		

> i don't think CDN Aviator is on the Jan 19th BMOQ....



How astute of you. Thankfully i am well past the basic training stage.


----------



## George Wallace

ada said:
			
		

> ....i don't think CDN Aviator is on the Jan 19th BMOQ....his smarky remarks are uncalled for.
> 
> That response is definately not a guage as to how far i will go in my career.  But thanks anyway.



It is nice that you are looking to meet others who will be on the Jan 2009 Crses, but you opened the door to another 'topic' and got what you felt was a snarky remark, but was only an answer to your own question.  As you may have noticed, I quoted you previously and you edited your post to not reflect the content that quote.  It was quite a snarky remark on your part; even more so than the original reply.  You are just as guilty, if not more so.   Accept it. 

And yes, it may be a good guage as to how far your career may progress.  It could land up summing you up.

Now......back to the topic.


----------



## Darren_x

Have fun on your course, everyone.  I just graduated in November.  We were told that your course is to only be 12 weeks long (condensed course - no more IAP), but I guess that's not the case.  I hear it's 15 weeks...and according to my good buddy who's on the Jan 19th course; 17 weeks! 

Have fun.


----------



## mp_ada

Its 15 weeks....grad date is May 1.  I think in March or something the 'new' requirements and shorter basic comes into effect.  Someone else may have positive info though.


----------



## Darren_x

That's good.  A recruiter told my friend that his course runs from Jan 19th until nearly the end of May.  There's no way that's possible.


----------



## StirlingDyer

My unofficial offer just became official today.  Found out yesterday that Toronto emailed back my positive Aircrew status, and got the call today with the official offer.

Enrollment ceremony on January 15th, flight out of Vancouver on the 17th.


----------



## forza_milan

Congratulations Stirling Dyer See you on Jan 19th!


----------



## mp_ada

Woohoo!!!  Awesome....congrats!  See you there!


----------



## ltmaverick25

Good luck to those of you heading to BMOQ.  

Has anyone heard anything else about the shortening of the course and reduction of field time?  Ive done some poking around here and on the DIN and could not find any reference to it.


----------



## mp_ada

I have heard that it is after March that this will come into effect.


----------



## ltmaverick25

I got that part, 

Any idea what the changes will be other then reduction in time?  Will it still be split in two courses?


----------



## iouri1

Hello everyone !
Just get my message for BMOQ January 19 applying for SCP !!! ;D
Leaving for CFLRS on 16 January!!!
See you
Iouri


----------



## mp_ada

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> I got that part,
> 
> Any idea what the changes will be other then reduction in time?  Will it still be split in two courses?



Ah, sorry no i didn't hear anything about course content.  I did if you are interested hear that after March if you can't do a min pushup requirement you don't even make it to RFT (for example, 3 for women) .  Anyone else hear this also?


----------



## rdtul

When I was in BMQ one of the courses that started later was 10 weeks instead of 13.  They worked later, and didn't have hardly any time on weekends.  And that was assuming that they didn't mess up and get extra inspections or whatever.


----------



## Nad

At least for now, the BMOQ is still 15 weeks, but one week of field is replaced by classes at St. Jean.
And no more IAP & BOTP. IT's just one course for 15 weeks with 3 and a half weeks in the field.


----------



## 4Feathers

ada said:
			
		

> Ah, sorry no i didn't hear anything about course content.  I did if you are interested hear that after March if you can't do a min pushup requirement you don't even make it to RFT (for example, 3 for women) .  Anyone else hear this also?


It is called a "minimum threshold test" and it will  be done on day 1 of the course after 1 Apr 09. For guys its 4 pushups, 2 or 3 for girls. If you can't do it you get sent home right away. If you meet the min threshold but fail the express test, you still go to Warrior Fitness Platoon. There is also a new rule for no VR until after the first 4 weeks. I do not have a link but I do have the signed off policy direction on my desk.


----------



## Warren12

4Feathers said:
			
		

> It is called a "minimum threshold test" and it will  be done on day 1 of the course after 1 Apr 09. For guys its 4 pushups, 2 or 3 for girls. If you can't do it you get sent home right away. If you meet the min threshold but fail the express test, you still go to Warrior Fitness Platoon. There is also a new rule for no VR until after the first 4 weeks. I do not have a link but I do have the signed off policy direction on my desk.



Does this apply if we've already passed the PT as a part of the application process?  I'm not sure how you could pass that during application and not make the minimum threshold test.  Obviously I plan to be in good enough shape to hit the express test on day 1 anyway.

Is there a higher PT standard you need to meet by the end?

Thanks.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

13 km Battle Fitness Test


----------



## 4Feathers

Warren12 said:
			
		

> Does this apply if we've already passed the PT as a part of the application process?  I'm not sure how you could pass that during application and not make the minimum threshold test.  Obviously I plan to be in good enough shape to hit the express test on day 1 anyway.
> 
> Is there a higher PT standard you need to meet by the end?
> 
> Thanks.


Are you going reserve? Because reg force applicants are not fitness tested until they get to BMOQ or BMQ. The better shape you can get yourself in the better you will do on the course. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Warren12

4Feathers said:
			
		

> Are you going reserve? Because reg force applicants are not fitness tested until they get to BMOQ or BMQ. The better shape you can get yourself in the better you will do on the course. Best of luck to you.



Reserve, that explains the up front PT I guess.  Thanks for all replies.


----------



## Celticgirl

4Feathers said:
			
		

> Are you going reserve? Because reg force applicants are not fitness tested until they get to BMOQ or BMQ. The better shape you can get yourself in the better you will do on the course. Best of luck to you.



Very true. Also, just passing the minimum requirements on the Express test will not guarantee that you can keep up with the physical demands of the course. It is extremely rigorous, so aim for getting into the best shape you can be in, not just enough to pass the fitness test to stay in the platoon.


----------



## StirlingDyer

Be prepared to run until you vomit, then continue running until you go light headed and almost pass out.  Thats when you know you've put in enough effort.


----------



## Celticgirl

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> Be prepared to run until you vomit, then continue running until you go light headed and almost pass out.  Thats when you know you've put in enough effort.



Yep. It's not what you see on Basic Up, that is for sure!  On our first 5 a.m. run, 8 people out of 65 vomited. (I was not one of them, but still thought I was going to pass out and I got exempt on the Expres.)

How's your course going, Stirling?


----------



## Chortle

At least we've only had one person puke on our stairwell landing... right before inspection. Frigging puke mop


----------



## Celticgirl

Chortle said:
			
		

> At least we've only had one person puke on our stairwell landing... right before inspection. Frigging puke mop



 :rofl:


----------



## Corey Darling

> Its 15 weeks....grad date is May 1.  I think in March or something the 'new' requirements and shorter basic comes into effect.  Someone else may have positive info though.




I've been told by my ULO that all three basic sessions starting in May are 15 weeks, and will run till August. I also heard of the new 10 week rumor from our SEM...  ???


----------



## koopa

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> On our first 5 a.m. run...



I dont know if its the city-slicker yuppie in me but that sounds like fun. Yes? Could be that -30 weather you guys are getting there. May BMOQ should be warmer ;D


----------



## ruckmarch

Hope you guys on the officer course are enjoying it so far, swinging your arms around, carrying the cc-bag and canteen, looking dapper in those grey PT outfits, hanging around the blue break area for classes.

It really is easy as long as everyone works together, failure to do that leads to disaster in your section or platoon. share the section duties amongst ya except laundry. You will find that most people would lose stuff from the mix up

When made CPC or 2IC, just do the best you can. You only have 2 written exams to do, the rest of the POs are multiple choice.


----------



## jhohertz

How else does BMOQ differ from Basic Up (BMQ)? Getting my official word at the end of the month, just awaiting my official date from CDA BTL. So likely I'll be doing BMOQ sometime in May from what I've been hearing around here.

PS. I'm doing a CT. Did QL2/3 Infantry WAYYYY back in '98. So I know what BMQ is. My question relates more to the portrayal of BMQ in St-Jean, Reg Force, etc.



			
				Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Yep. It's not what you see on Basic Up, that is for sure!  On our first 5 a.m. run, 8 people out of 65 vomited. (I was not one of them, but still thought I was going to pass out and I got exempt on the Expres.)
> 
> How's your course going, Stirling?


----------



## ruckmarch

biosci said:
			
		

> How else does BMOQ differ from Basic Up (BMQ)? Get my official word at the end of the month, just awaiting my official date from CDA BTL so likely May from what I've been hearing around here.



Well BMOQ is 15 wks and BMQ is only 13 wks. OCDTs get  more crap during training because they are expected to lead. OCDTs do get to have a room to themselves though, as suppose to the sharing in BMQ


----------



## Celticgirl

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> OCDTs get  more crap during training because they are expected to lead.



Yep, a lot more. I was surprised by how hard (and harsh) it was. After whittling down to 112 lbs over 7 weeks, I am no longer able to physically complete the course myself. Basic Up is not an accurate measure by which to gauge this course, I must say. Try Survivor-meets-Full Metal Jacket.  :blotto:  It will take me 2 months just to get caught up on sleep and gain back enough weight to be healthy again. If someone says it's an easy course, I would take those words with a huge grain of salt. Very few find it 'easy'. Those who are still there toughing it out are strong individuals, both mentally and physically, and will make awesome officers if they graduate. They will certainly have earned that commission.


----------



## aecisme

Is that it for you then CG?  Are you on PAT, or did you VR?


----------



## Celticgirl

aecisme said:
			
		

> Is that it for you then CG?  Are you on PAT, or did you VR?



VR. I am going to reapply to the reserves next month. I think going from reg F to reserves will be better not just for me but for my family as well. My fiance and my daughter are both finding it hard with me away (and knowing I'd be away until at least October to finish AEC training had I stayed), and as I said, physically, I'm done. I've never felt so weak and broken down in my life and will need some time to recover. Mentally, I feel I had the strength to do it, but my body just couldn't get me there.  :-\


----------



## leroi

Super valiant effort Celticgirl!

Good philosophy about it, too.

Maybe now is not the best time for you but maybe at some point in the future ...

Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## ltmaverick25

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> VR. I am going to reapply to the reserves next month. I think going from reg F to reserves will be better not just for me but for my family as well. My fiance and my daughter are both finding it hard with me away (and knowing I'd be away until at least October to finish AEC training had I stayed), and as I said, physically, I'm done. I've never felt so weak and broken down in my life and will need some time to recover. Mentally, I feel I had the strength to do it, but my body just couldn't get me there.  :-\



The good news is on the reserve side of things you can do a decent portion of this on a weekend basis.  That will certainly make it easier on the family side of things.  It should also help the weight issue to as its not all at once.  Once you are done your BMOQ on the reserve side you can always CT to the reg force AEC then.  They wont make you redo BOMQ if you already have it done in the reserves.

I am curious about the weight loss issue though.  Its usually normal to lose some weight of course as you are working way harder physically then normal.  Were you eating regularly, ie 3 per day ect... Were some people on the course skipping meals to gain more time for other tasks?  

Good luck with the new approach, dont give up on it though, once that BOMQ is done, everything changes for the better, MUCH better, especially if you are not in the army (army guys have to do CAP, and their trades training can be just as tough).


----------



## ltmaverick25

biosci said:
			
		

> How else does BMOQ differ from Basic Up (BMQ)? Getting my official word at the end of the month, just awaiting my official date from CDA BTL. So likely I'll be doing BMOQ sometime in May from what I've been hearing around here.
> 
> PS. I'm doing a CT. Did QL2/3 Infantry WAYYYY back in '98. So I know what BMQ is. My question relates more to the portrayal of BMQ in St-Jean, Reg Force, etc.



The BOMQ is essentially a very ugly combination of the BMQ and PLQ that NCMs do.  However, it is much more difficult in a sence because you are doing it all at once and expected to be able to lead at a platoon level towards the end of your course with only a few months of military experience.  On the NCM side, BMQ and PLQ are normally seperated by at least 4 years.  Not as huge of a shock to the system.


----------



## ltmaverick25

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Yep. It's not what you see on Basic Up, that is for sure!  On our first 5 a.m. run, 8 people out of 65 vomited. (I was not one of them, but still thought I was going to pass out and I got exempt on the Expres.)
> 
> How's your course going, Stirling?



Ive always had this problem in the past too.  Passing the express test and keeping up with the rest of the course on PT are two different things.  Ive never failed an express test, but I have always struggled to keep up on runs.  

I cant confirm this because I am only starting this as a new routine, but I think building aerobic capacity is the way to go, ie aerobics classes on top of the regular fitness routine.


----------



## koopa

Good attempt CG. It's a shame you had to VR but in your case, I can see why.


It appears from what I read that people in good physical shape fare much better during BMOQ. I exercise 4-6X per week but am worried about the sleeping and eating part (I know, I sound like an old man). 

Do you usually get 6 hours of sleep? Is the food healthy for the most part? Do they have Allbran cereal? (<-hence old man comment)


----------



## ltmaverick25

When you are not in the field, you should be in bed by 11pm, usually wake up slightly before 5am.  However, depending on you, and those around you, that may not always happen.  Ive seen courses where people stay up until 3am trying to get ready for inspection the next day, which is absurd but if you are on a course full of flinchers it can happen.  I am speaking from experiences a number of years ago, but I doubt much has changed since then.  There should usually be a lights out rule.  Follow it, organize your time so that you dont have to stay awake until 3am shining your boots or studying for a test and you should be ok for sleep.  I always bring with me some hear defenders and ear plugs just in case you get a large snorer nearby, but with single rooms that should not be an issue.

As far as the food being healthy, again that depends on you.  There are usually a number of options to chose from at the mess, some healthy, some not.  In the field your choices will be much more limited but overall the quality is pretty decent.


----------



## koopa

Sounds good. Thanks for the quick response


----------



## ruckmarch

It's a shame to read what happened to CG, we all know she was geared up for it. As mentioned, basic up is not like the real deal, for OCDTs anyway it's a lot tougher as she rightfully told you.

6hrs of sleep someone asks? Only on weekends would that happen. By 5am you are downstairs lined up waiting for the staff, so you could see why 6hrs is impossible.

CG...friends of mine that finished the AEC are on OJT still and are having to wait for training, so you would have been gone elsewhere for a while if that makes any difference.

For those that don't know, when you VR ( voluntary release ), you don't get to go home right away, you can be there for weeks, sometimes months living in the trailers.

If you are not mentally and physically fit, you are going to struggle badly, as this is going to have an impact on your class work. Fail 3 POs and you are done. All the exams are multiple choice except for 2 that are written.

There is also a 5mins speech that you have to give during BOTP


----------



## Celticgirl

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> The good news is on the reserve side of things you can do a decent portion of this on a weekend basis.  That will certainly make it easier on the family side of things.  It should also help the weight issue to as its not all at once.  Once you are done your BMOQ on the reserve side you can always CT to the reg force AEC then.  They wont make you redo BOMQ if you already have it done in the reserves.



I am keeping that in my back pocket for sure, but right now, being with family is a priority. The reserves should work out well for me. I already have completed a lot of the 'BMQ' part of the training, and know I could easily complete it on a part-time basis from home with few if any issues. 



> I am curious about the weight loss issue though.  Its usually normal to lose some weight of course as you are working way harder physically then normal.  Were you eating regularly, ie 3 per day ect... Were some people on the course skipping meals to gain more time for other tasks?



I was eating all my meals and eating plenty, as my former platoon mates could certainly attest. I have a smallish frame and was thin going to CFLRS (@ 122 lbs in January), and it didn't bode well for the physical tasks I needed to do, particularly ruck marches with full ruck sack (50 lbs or so), full fighting order, and holding our C7s 'at the ready' (at the shoulder) the entire time. My body started to give out, I got sick (chest cold) along with severe muscle aches, started passing out (once at 7.15k of a 7.2k ruck, lol...so close!), and just plain could not recover enough in between activities with days filled with PT, drill, stairs, rucking, etc., etc. to be strong enough to complete the course. At the end of it, I was eating 2 and 3 desserts some meals just to get some fat on my body. It didn't work. We burned far more calories than we could ever take in, especially when timings were tight (which was 95% of the time). Absolutely everyone was losing weight, but I hadn't much to spare to begin with so my body weakened quickly. I would now advise anyone with a body like mine to pack on a good 20-30 lbs and do some serious weight training/strengthening before going on this course...not just cardio and push-ups!   



			
				ruckmarch said:
			
		

> It's a shame to read what happened to CG, we all know she was geared up for it. As mentioned, basic up is not like the real deal, for OCDTs anyway it's a lot tougher as she rightfully told you.
> 
> 6hrs of sleep someone asks? Only on weekends would that happen. By 5am you are downstairs lined up waiting for the staff, so you could see why 6hrs is impossible.
> 
> CG...friends of mine that finished the AEC are on OJT still and are having to wait for training, so you would have been gone elsewhere for a while if that makes any difference.
> 
> For those that don't know, when you VR ( voluntary release ), you don't get to go home right away, you can be there for weeks, sometimes months living in the trailers.
> 
> If you are not mentally and physically fit, you are going to struggle badly, as this is going to have an impact on your class work. Fail 3 POs and you are done. All the exams are multiple choice except for 2 that are written.
> 
> There is also a 5mins speech that you have to give during BOTP



Actually, I was pretty physically fit for my gender, age, and size, if I do say so myself. I just didn't have the muscular strength I needed to do the tasks I needed to do there, and unlike the Expres test, there are not two standards in BMOQ - everyone does the same tasks, everyone carries the same amount of weight on their bodies, everyone keeps the same pace...or God help you.   The course is what I would call 'combat arms heavy', so although there is a theoretical component, it's the weapons handling, drill, PT, and rucking that take up a lot of your time and energy. If you are not proficient in all of these activities, you aren't going to make it, quite simply.

I honestly don't regret any of it. It was a fantastic experience, and through the pain, there is growth in spirit.    Also, as mentioned above, what I learned at CFLRS will help me in my training for the reserves. It will all balance out. Someday in the future, when the kids are older, I may give reg force another go, who knows? Que sera sera. I'm good with it all.


----------



## Celticgirl

leroi said:
			
		

> Super valiant effort Celticgirl!
> 
> Good philosophy about it, too.
> 
> Maybe now is not the best time for you but maybe at some point in the future ...
> 
> Congratulations on your engagement!



Thank you!  We've actually been engaged for nearly a year but finally got around to setting a date. Can't wait!  And yes, I'm trying to keep a good perspective about what happened, as I do believe everything happens for a reason! It will all work out the way it's supposed to in the end.


----------



## ruckmarch

CG...who did you have for SGTs and Captain? Just curious


----------



## Celticgirl

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> CG...who did you have for SGTs and Captain? Just curious



Um, yeah, I'm not answering that question.    ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Um, yeah, I'm not answering that question.    ;D



I think I put my foot in my mouth...I didn't read all your posts!  How much of an *** do I feel like right now??


----------



## Eye In The Sky

CG,

You aren't the first, and certainly won't be the last, person to go on a course and not complete it.  The one course I wanted more than anything to pass, I was a medical RTU.  It was my Basic Para Course, and after my 3rd jump, I was an "injured jumper", and RTUd with no Wings.  C'est la vie. 

I think of all the things I read thru this, 2 things stick out.

1.  The EXPRES test is NOT an accurate guage of anything other than that mark and point or 2 on your PER, when it comes to be 'fighting fit'.

2.  The trng is nothing to laugh at for those off the street, and even from some of the 'from the ranks' types.  

I like the analogy someone made to BMOQ being an ugly combo of BMQ and PLQ.  Not perfect, but pretty good way to say it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Short story...bare with me.

1996, CTC Gagetown.  I was a CLC (now PLQ) instuctor.  We had just completed a PT session where the Student Sect Comd's were being assessed.  Some of the candidates were moaning during the cool down about there being "too much PT to focus on their M of I", etc.

As we were summing up, behind H-23, there came this platoon + of people, running for all they were worth...wearing the Infantry School t shirts, I quickly thought to myself "must be the Phase 1 gang".  100 meters to the rear of the Main Body, was a portly fellow, being encouraged to "keep up" by the Snr NCO running along side of him sideways.  The pace didn't slow down as they disappeared out of site as they went down past the D lines towards the end of the base the Sappers call home past the Cadet Camp...nor did that young Officer Cadet catch up any, try as he might.

I looked around at my Section and said "There goes the Officer Phase 1 course...who was complaining about PT?"  No one said a word.

In case anyone was wondering...the slower OCdt is now a Major at CTC...and despite still being a little heavy, the last course we ran together, he could ruck faster than any one else on our staff.


----------



## ltmaverick25

You make some very good points.  Alot of people, myself included get a false sence of "PT security" by completing the express test.  During my NCM days, I had managed to get exempt on the express test.  I was about 25 at the time.  I did my JLC and for the love of god no matter how hard I tried, I could not keep up with the rest of the course.  And this of course, still in the era where reserve NCOs felt that the hot air produced by yelling and screaming at you without remorse would somehow propell you to go faster.  It didnt.  Needless to say, PT was always a dreadful and embarassing experience on that course, instead of looking forward to an opportunity to get in shape.  I prevailed and passed the JLC but holy crap did it ever hurt.  You know the worst of it was, I wasnt heavy either, never was, and still could not keep up.  I allowed myself to beleive that I was in shape because of that damn test.  I was flatly wrong.

Next step was the JNCO.  I made it all the way up to the last week of the course before being RTU'd.  I was in better shape by this point, but frankly, it still wasnt good enough.  The reg force staff that taught this course did not subscribe to the "hot air" method of encouragement thankfully...  At any rate, I clearly was not in as good of shape as the rest of my course mates.  It affected my performance in the field which affected everything else.  To make a long story short, I failed that course.  The simple reasons, I just was not physically, and more importantly, was not mentally prepared for it.

It took me 5 years to come to terms with that.  It was not an easy pill to swallow.  At first I blamed everything and everyone, and I was quite convincing  ;D  Ultimately I came to the truth of the matter and insisted I be loaded onto the next PLQ as it is now called.  Thankfully my new unit decided to have faith in me and it was on from there.  I just about killed myself trying to get physically fit.  I was 30 at this point, though still not as fit as the rest of the course, I was by far and away much much stronger physically then i was the first go around.  Also, having been through the whole ordeal once, I was mentally prepared and thats what made all the difference for me.  If I fell out of a run, or started to feel that ever present heavy fog pull me down while in the field, my mind was able to compensate for areas my body could not.  I passed that course, with extremely high marks even.

Then some 2 years later I finally convinced the CF to give me a commission.

The moral of this story is threefold.

1.  No matter how much good shape you think you happen to be in compared to years before, you are still not ready.  Do not let up, do not stop pushing yourself to the LIMIT, because the CF wont think twice about pushing you past the limit.

2.  No matter how much you think you can handle the mental aspect of it, you are not ready, and wont be able to declare yourself ready until AFTER you pass the course.  I see alot of recruits dismiss the challenges due to over confidence.  Confidence is good, over confidence is bad.  A dose of reality, humility and moderate confidence will go a lot further then bull headed stupid confidence.

3.  I failed, and it was terrible.  Worst feeling ever, thankfully my stuborness is even more powerful then my lack of ability to run and keep up with my peers, and in the end I still managed to recover and make it.  You (you being anyone who finds themselves in a similar situation) can too!

I realize this may have come off as slighty preachy, but I hope it serves to help someone along the way.


----------



## mp_ada

So I'll add my 2 cents in on this one.......CG, way to go!  You certainly put up with a lot, and let me say it is NOT easy!!!  I also hear you may be joining our platoon???  Is there any truth to this?  

We just finished a 7.5k ruck today in the rain...good times had by all.  lol  I'll also say that I got an exempt status on the express and I am nowhere near able to keep up with the paces that are expected on everything PT (runs and rucks).  Just passing is for sure NOT good enough.  And don't let anyone tell you that as long as you don't quit that's good enough....its not either.  You WILL get swiped or counselled if you can't keep up.


----------



## StirlingDyer

ada said:
			
		

> So I'll add my 2 cents in on this one.......CG, way to go!  You certainly put up with a lot, and let me say it is NOT easy!!!  I also hear you may be joining our platoon???  Is there any truth to this?
> 
> We just finished a 7.5k ruck today in the rain...good times had by all.  lol  I'll also say that I got an exempt status on the express and I am nowhere near able to keep up with the paces that are expected on everything PT (runs and rucks).  Just passing is for sure NOT good enough.  And don't let anyone tell you that as long as you don't quit that's good enough....its not either.  You WILL get swiped or counselled if you can't keep up.



It's not quite that bad for being swiped, I'm proof of that.  The 7.5 was great


----------



## jeffb

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> The BOMQ is essentially a very ugly combination of the BMQ and PLQ that NCMs do.  However, it is much more difficult in a sence because you are doing it all at once and expected to be able to lead at a platoon level towards the end of your course with only a few months of military experience.  On the NCM side, BMQ and PLQ are normally seperated by at least 4 years.  Not as huge of a shock to the system.



BMOQ only requires candidate to lead a section on our final confirmation exercise. Candidates do act as CPC (Cadet Platoon Commander), and it is evaluated, but failing it does not constitute a PO failure. Therefore, the platoon leadership has little impact on a candidate passing or failing the course.


----------



## TomBombadill

Hello! I just got the big call that I have been waiting for, and I will be going to St Jean on the 11th of January for the BOMQ. I was just wondering if there are any other recruits over the age of 30?


----------



## LuvsMud

Just a heads up, this thread is for members of the January 2009 BMOQ... not 2010


----------

